# 180 Update



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Just messing around with the camera and also added a black skirt around the stand.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Looks good


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice piraya, post more pics please


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That's a nice monster!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I will in time Jp don't worry.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

keep up the good work


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Tank and fish both look great Gotti


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

nice looking set up.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gorgeous Piraya Gotti


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

how big is that boss?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

stunning piraya


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks every1. W8 I'd say 10.5"- 11".


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

like that last pic...you can really see how thick it is. Most P's when you see pics of them, they got that fat cell on top of their mellons and i hate that. Ur Piraya looks flawless!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> like that last pic...you can really see how thick it is. Most P's when you see pics of them, they got that fat cell on top of their mellons and i hate that. Ur Piraya looks flawless!


Thanks again.


----------

